#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Tutorial - MPLS/VPLS em enlaces 802.11n

## Gustavinho

- Olá pessoal.
Com a idéia de explorar novas práticas em cima do RouterOS, fiz alguns testes utilizando o protocolo MPLS com túneis VPLS em um enlace 802.11n com bridge transparente.

- Então resolvi descrever em forma de tutorial o método utilizado, e contribuir com o fórum para que todos comecem a explorar também.

- Foram utilizados os cartões R52n em uma RB600 e 433AH.

Estou postando em PDF por ser mais prático.
Espero que ajude, sugestões serão bem vindas a todos.

Até ....  :Cool:

----------


## claudinhohw

parabéns pela iniciativa men tem minha estrelinha  :Smile:  :Shot:

----------


## powernetscm

amigo, hoje uso todas as pontes como brideg, no que me ajuda isso? performance?

----------


## bjaraujo

> amigo, hoje uso todas as pontes como brideg, no que me ajuda isso? performance?


Ajuda muito no troughput e desempenho dos cartões N se hoje você usa WDS apenas pelo repasse de MAC.

----------


## len0n16

Olá amigo boa noite. Seu tutorial é nota 1000! consegui fazer certinho funcionar. Agora como eu faço para poder me conectar às outras RBs via IP ? não estou conseguido ter acesso as Rbs que estão na frente, pode me dar uma ajuda ?

Eu geralmente usava WDS em todos meus enlaces, agora comecei usar cartões N e vi que o desempenho estava péssimo os XR5 eram bem melhores. Agora descobri como fazer mpls/vpls tenho essa dúvida. Vou dar um exemplo do que tenho:


RB433AH _____ RB433AH _____RB433AH ___ RB433AH ...
. \___ RB433AH ...
172.16.11.10/16 -- 172.16.11.11/16 -- 172.16.11.12/16 -- 172.16.11.13/16
. 172.16.11.113/16



Cada RB possui 2 ou 3 R52Hn para fazer o enlace, e algumas tem XR2 para jogar o sinal para os clientes, e cada uma passará o sinal pra frente, e eu queria uma forma de enxergar essas outras RBs e conectar pelo IP delas.

Obrigado e desculpe qualquer coisa, ainda sou meio leigo e estou aprendendo.

Boa noite!

----------


## Claudineibj

Bom eu nao tenho PTP mais a minha forma de trabalho é a seguinte: Modem em Bridge, Rb 750g gerenciando hotspot/pppoe, Rb 433ah emissor de sinal tanto a 750g tanto a 433ah está em bridge, tenho uma nano engatilhada na 433ah so pra emitir 5.8 mais nao uso, so em eventuais ocasiao. Esse MPLS/VPLS entra na minha estrutura ou nao servirá para nada. Aguardo o estudo dos feras Grato.

----------


## gustavosimoes

Otimo tutorial, hj em minha rede todas rb's fazem bridgeWDS, como o amigo disse acima que fiquei na duvida consigo enchergar normalmente as outras rb's que estão depois ?
obg.

----------


## len0n16

alguém dos amigos aí usa MPLS/VPLS na sua rede e poderia dar uma solução para podermos enchergar as rb's do enlace ? eu pretenderia mudar todos meus 14 enlaces para esse protocolo e tbm irei usar cartões n na maioria com antena dupla.

obrigado!

----------


## braw

Estou na mesma situação, coloquei em campo esse enlace porem nao cosigo acessar as outras RBs por IP, somente por MAC e fica horroroso o acesso, muito lento, nao da nein pra trabalhar...

----------


## len0n16

Queridos, axo que axei uma solução, pelo menos aqui deu certo hehe
eu fiz o seguinte, na hora de atribuir o ip à interface wireless (ex: 172.16.0.1/30) eu atribui: 10.0.0.1/24 (/24 pois vou ter bastante ip's e quero deixar todos em ordem), e na rb station coloquei: 10.0.0.2/24 . Beleza o túnel conectou e eu naveguei.
Aí o ip: 172.16.11.10/16 (/16 pois também terei bastante rb's e deixarei na mesma faixa do meu servidor myauth3 para poder acessar mais facilmente sem precisar mudar ip no computador) atribuí à bridge que criei na rb AP, e consequentemente o ip 172.16.11.11/16 na rb station. Conectou todas as rb's pelo ip 172.16.11.xx/16 e o túnel continuou navegando (pelo menos por inquanto rsrs).

Bom quem tiver alguma outra idéia posta por gentileza pra trocarmos conhecimentos.

Obrigado.

----------


## conquesttelecom

queria aumentar o trougput da minha rede 
fazendo mpls isso sera possivel ?
e possivel fazer em uma rede que esta toda em bridge com 12 ptp um seguido do outro ?
me ajudem se alguem souber obrigado

----------


## len0n16

> queria aumentar o trougput da minha rede 
> fazendo mpls isso sera possivel ?
> e possivel fazer em uma rede que esta toda em bridge com 12 ptp um seguido do outro ?
> me ajudem se alguem souber obrigado


É possível sim amigo, mas se aumenta ou não o throughput ainda não pude testar, mas vou fazer minha rede inteira em mpls.
Sei que tem bom rendimento se vc usar cartões N, cartões normais são limitados pela sua taxa de conexão de 54MB ou então em modo turbo co 108MB pode haver alguma diferença também, mas não tive a oportunidade ainda de testar em minha rede.

Logo vou montar uma rede novinha, do início para substituir essa que estou vendendo, então vou postar meus testes.

Obrigado galera

----------


## braw

realmente funciona bem, fiz um enlace com cartoes N e NV2 passando 100mb Half... nao cheguei a testar em WDS fiz ja com MPLS por ter lido sobre as limitações do WDS...

----------


## conquesttelecom

ola Braw!!!

seguinte teria como fazer varios enlaces com mpls um depois do outro ?

----------


## Gustavinho

> ola Braw!!!
> 
> seguinte teria como fazer varios enlaces com mpls um depois do outro ?


Sim amigo......porem você deve analisar bem a topologia pretendida....pois a nuvem MPLS geralmente forma a comunicação entre os roteadores CORE e de borda de rede.

----------


## Gustavinho

Para complementar o post, vou postar um trabalho que fiz sobre o assunto.
Da pra ter idéia a respeito pra quem ainda não entendeu muito bem.
Só vai faltar uma simulação que eu havia feito em um software que demonstrava o funcionamento de uma rede com MPLS.
se eu conseguir achar ele por aqui eu exporto e posto...

T++ pessoal, postem resultados de testes para compartilhar experiencia.

----------


## luizbe

valeu pela contribuição!!!

----------


## len0n16

> Para complementar o post, vou postar um trabalho que fiz sobre o assunto.
> Da pra ter idéia a respeito pra quem ainda não entendeu muito bem.
> Só vai faltar uma simulação que eu havia feito em um software que demonstrava o funcionamento de uma rede com MPLS.
> se eu conseguir achar ele por aqui eu exporto e posto...
> 
> T++ pessoal, postem resultados de testes para compartilhar experiencia.



Valeeu *gustavinho69* ​pela contribuição!!!!!

----------


## conquesttelecom

veja se alguem ai vai me entender tenho rb1 ip 10.10.10.12 em uma torre rb2 10.10.10.13 outra torre rb3 10.10.10.14 topologia da seguinte forma rb 1 fecha ptp com a 2 a 2 tambem fecha ptp com a 3 como ficaria a configuracao mpls nesse caso?

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Pessoal, li o tutorial mas ainda não fiz o teste, mas gostaria de fazer uma pergunta para ver se entendi a utilidade destes recursos.

Por exemplo, hoje tenho minha rede toda em bridge e tenho um servidor Mikrotik fazendo PPPOE e outros serviços.

Em alguns casos quando a rede é roteada cada setor da rede (cada RB que atende clientes) passa a ser um servidor PPPoE também, pelo fato dos pacotes PPPoE não conseguirem chegar até o servidor, pois agora não existe mais a bridge e os pacotes param logo na RB.

Se eu passar minha rede para roteada, mas usar os recursos de MPLS/VPLS eu consigo fazer funcionar como se fosse uma bridge, fazendo com que os clientes venham autenticar no servidor PPPoE ?


Ou entendi td errado ?? rsrsrs

Obrigado desde já !

----------


## pkmc

Parabéns pela iniciativa excelente trabalho, creio que vai servir para aumentar a qualidade da conexão de muitos colegas.

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> Pessoal, li o tutorial mas ainda não fiz o teste, mas gostaria de fazer uma pergunta para ver se entendi a utilidade destes recursos.
> 
> Por exemplo, hoje tenho minha rede toda em bridge e tenho um servidor Mikrotik fazendo PPPOE e outros serviços.
> 
> Em alguns casos quando a rede é roteada cada setor da rede (cada RB que atende clientes) passa a ser um servidor PPPoE também, pelo fato dos pacotes PPPoE não conseguirem chegar até o servidor, pois agora não existe mais a bridge e os pacotes param logo na RB.
> 
> Se eu passar minha rede para roteada, mas usar os recursos de MPLS/VPLS eu consigo fazer funcionar como se fosse uma bridge, fazendo com que os clientes venham autenticar no servidor PPPoE ?
> 
> 
> ...



Ninguém ?

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> Pessoal, li o tutorial mas ainda não fiz o teste, mas gostaria de fazer uma pergunta para ver se entendi a utilidade destes recursos.
> 
> Por exemplo, hoje tenho minha rede toda em bridge e tenho um servidor Mikrotik fazendo PPPOE e outros serviços.
> 
> Em alguns casos quando a rede é roteada cada setor da rede (cada RB que atende clientes) passa a ser um servidor PPPoE também, pelo fato dos pacotes PPPoE não conseguirem chegar até o servidor, pois agora não existe mais a bridge e os pacotes param logo na RB.
> 
> Se eu passar minha rede para roteada, mas usar os recursos de MPLS/VPLS eu consigo fazer funcionar como se fosse uma bridge, fazendo com que os clientes venham autenticar no servidor PPPoE ?
> 
> 
> ...



Ninguém pode tirar minha dúvida ?

----------


## Gustavinho

Olá amigo.

Sim é possivel você ter essa solução na sua rede de centralização.
com o Tunel VPLS você pode criar esta transparencia pelos roteadores.

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> Olá amigo.
> 
> Sim é possivel você ter essa solução na sua rede de centralização.
> com o Tunel VPLS você pode criar esta transparencia pelos roteadores.


Amigo, muito obrigado pelo retorno.

Então utilizando túnel MPLS minha rede seria roteada, mas trabalharia transparente como se fosse uma bridge? Qual ganho que se tem ao fazer essa migração? Todo tipo de pacote trafegaria na rede toda como no caso de uma bridge?

Aproveitando, tenho visto que o pessoal comenta muito que ganha desempenho ao utilizar MPLS ao invés de usar WDS. 

Porque se dá esse aumento de desempenho?

----------


## Gustavinho

Você estaria usando o protocolo MPLS com tuneis VPLS... são serviços que trabalham em conjunto beneficiando o desempenho da rede.

Nao seria como uma bridge, pois a sua rede seria roteada, então você nao teria um broadcast total.

Sim neste caso o WDS tem desempenho inferior devido a agregação de frames....veja que eu explico em um trecho no tutorial.

----------


## rafaeldsv

Tenho umas duvidas, primeiramente muito bom o pdf da explicação..
Queria saber se seria possível configura a rede inteira por mpls+vpls, deis da rb 1100, nos ptps/receptor nos aps/transmissor dos cliente, seria seguir a lógica do pdf?
Usu rocketm5+basestation com uma rb 450g para gerencia, seria possivel tambem fazer que so a rb 1100 seja o concentra-dor da rede inteira, o vpls faria isso ou teria que usar pppoe-relay ou Eoip-tunnel. Autenticação por PPPOe. Tenho alguns ptp feito por rocket+disk como seria.. e por airgrids.. deixaria as configuração por wds mesmo, mais nas rbs onde gerencia os rocketm5+basestation configuraria o mpls+vpls.. Duvidas + Duvidas rsrsrs..

----------


## Gustavinho

Entao amigo o MPLS ele é utilizado na nuvem da rede.... ou seja interligando backbones e backhaul.

Usar até o cliente final, ficaria mais complexo..... a não ser que seja empresarial ou outros.

Eu estou para começar a montar novamente meu lab de testes, unindo antenas e routers com OSPF, MPLS e VPLS.... usando rockets e APs e outros para teste.

Estou precisando de tempo para retomar os estudos, pois faz tempo que não exploro o MK.

O ideal e irem tentando fazer o mesmo e postando os métodos utilizados para irmos discutindo problemas e soluções......pois esse modelo de rede é de alto nivel, se estiver bem feito.

Vou começar a explorar o Wiki da MK Category:Manual - MikroTik Wiki 
Se tiverem resultados de testes, por favor postem ai para discutirmos.

Abração
Gustavo

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> Entao amigo o MPLS ele é utilizado na nuvem da rede.... ou seja interligando backbones e backhaul.


Amigo, neste caso de usar para backhaul, então quando eu fosse fazer um novo PTP e optasse em usar rádios da Ubiquiti, como o Rocket por exemplo para fechar o PTP, eu estaria perdendo os benefícios da minha rede feita utilizando MPLS? 

Pois neste caso eu até poderia ter uma RB antes do Rocket fechando o túnel, mas ao fazer o WDS entre os Rocket's ele voltaria a ter o mesmo desempenho que se eu estivesse usando a rede em bridge fazendo WDS entre 2 RBs?


Obrigado novamente. Este tópico está ficando muito bom.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Amigo, neste caso de usar para backhaul, então quando eu fosse fazer um novo PTP e optasse em usar rádios da Ubiquiti, como o Rocket por exemplo para fechar o PTP, eu estaria perdendo os benefícios da minha rede feita utilizando MPLS? 
> 
> Pois neste caso eu até poderia ter uma RB antes do Rocket fechando o túnel, mas ao fazer o WDS entre os Rocket's ele voltaria a ter o mesmo desempenho que se eu estivesse usando a rede em bridge fazendo WDS entre 2 RBs?
> 
> 
> Obrigado novamente. Este tópico está ficando muito bom.


Então Gustavo, neste caso eu não cheguei a testar o MPLS assim.... ja ouvi um pessoal dizer que ia utilizar ou usou....isso será um dos testes que irei fazer.

No meio fisico talvez tenha essa perda, mais os dados serão trafegados de qualquer forma pelo Túnel VPLS que fará os transporte das tags MPLS agilizando o roteamento.

----------


## gustavo_marcon

Entendi. 

Este ganho que ocorre ao utilizar MPLS em relação à WDS, é ganho em banda, processamento ou estabilidade, ou ambos? rsrs

----------


## Gustavinho

Banda é o principal fator, pois só assim você consegue atingir velocidades dos cartões 802.11n.
Processamento depende do seu equipamento, e estabilidade também depende do qualidade do seu enlace.

----------


## len0n16

Bom pessoal blz

Quero pedir uma ajudinha pra quem conhece sobre MPLS.

Eu fiz um enlace em MPLS/VPLS de 2km. Criei a vpls agreguei os ips nas respectivas interfaces, e um ip diferente na bridge para mim ter acesso remoto as rbs. Entao me deparei com o seguinte, lá em LDP Settings eu preciso adicionar o IP da interface que recebe a VPLS, mas se eu quiser prosseguir com outro enlace apartir desta mesma rb, eu nao vou poder pois nao posso colocar o mesmo ip na interface de saída da rb pois ira desconectar a de entrada. O que eu faço agora colegas? eu preciso urgente estou migrando minha rede e meus clientes estão sem internet.

RB1 (somente a saída):

Ip da interface de saída: 10.0.0.1/24
Ip da bridge: 172.16.11.1/16
Ip configurado em LDP Settings (MPLS): 10.0.0.1

RB2 (rb intermediária):

Ip da interface de entrada: 10.0.0.2/24
Ip da bridge: 172.16.11.2/16
Ip configurado em LDP Settings (MPLS): 10.0.0.2 ( e teria q ser configurado o IP 10.0.0.3 no mesmo lugar pra conectar a interface de saida)
Ip que teria que ser configurado na interface de saída: 10.0.0.3/24 (mas na MPLS está o outro IP entao nao vai conectar)

RB3 (ponta):

Ip que teria q ser configurado na interface de entrada: 10.0.0.4/24
Ip da bridge: 172.16.11.3/24
Ip que teria q ser configurado em LDP Settings (MPLS): 10.0.0.3 ( e teria q ser configurado o IP 10.0.0.4 no mesmo lugar para conectar a interface de saída )


E não consigo fazer funcionar. Acho que vou ter que voltar para o WDS mesmo, mas meus cartões são todos 802.11n

Obrigado e estou no aguardo dos amigos!

----------


## braw

> Bom pessoal blz
> 
> Quero pedir uma ajudinha pra quem conhece sobre MPLS.
> 
> Eu fiz um enlace em MPLS/VPLS de 2km. Criei a vpls agreguei os ips nas respectivas interfaces, e um ip diferente na bridge para mim ter acesso remoto as rbs. Entao me deparei com o seguinte, lá em LDP Settings eu preciso adicionar o IP da interface que recebe a VPLS, mas se eu quiser prosseguir com outro enlace apartir desta mesma rb, eu nao vou poder pois nao posso colocar o mesmo ip na interface de saída da rb pois ira desconectar a de entrada. O que eu faço agora colegas? eu preciso urgente estou migrando minha rede e meus clientes estão sem internet.
> 
> RB1 (somente a saída):
> 
> Ip da interface de saída: 10.0.0.1/24
> ...


no final dessa pagina Transparently Bridge two Networks using MPLS - MikroTik Wiki vai encontrar como adicionar mais estações, creio q adiconando mais um cartao e fazendo a bridge corretamente conseguirá seguir com sua rede.

----------


## Gustavinho

Exato amigo....você terá apenas que setar para AP Bridge a interface e criar a quantidade tuneis que for necessário.
No exemplo do Wiki ele te mostra como fazer.

Veja se é isso mesmo o que procura.
Abs

----------


## len0n16

> no final dessa pagina Transparently Bridge two Networks using MPLS - MikroTik Wiki vai encontrar como adicionar mais estações, creio q adiconando mais um cartao e fazendo a bridge corretamente conseguirá seguir com sua rede.





> Exato amigo....você terá apenas que setar para AP Bridge a interface e criar a quantidade tuneis que for necessário.
> No exemplo do Wiki ele te mostra como fazer.
> 
> Veja se é isso mesmo o que procura.
> Abs


Muito obrigado amigos, mas não é isso que eu estou procurando. Ali mostra como eu criar multiponto, o AP serve para as outras 2 estações. Mas na verdade o que eu preciso é o seguinte:

ip bridge (para acesso) 172.16.11.1/16 .....172.16.11.2/16 ... 172.16.11.3/16 . 172.16.11.4/16
................Estação 1 AP (principal saída) ---> estação 2 ---> estação 3 ---> estação 4
ip da wlan1 10.0.0.1/24..............................10.0.0.2/24 .... 10.0.0.3/24 ... 10.0.0.4/24


em cada estação eu preciso configurar o ip da LDP:


# --enable LDP--/mpls ldp set enabled=yes lsr-id=172.16.0.3 transport-address=172.16.0.3/mpls ldp interfaceadd interface=wlan1
mas nas estações do meio, exemplo a 2 e 3, eu precisaria configurar 2 ips para poder conectar com a estação anterior e a posterior, senão o MPLS fica em vermelho. Mesmo adicionando as 2 interfaces, criando as 2 vpls's uma para cada interface, não dá certo. Preciso da ajuda do vocês pra resolver pois meus users estão sem conexão desde ontem ;/ hehehe

Obrigado pela compreensão e desculpa qualquer coisa!

----------


## len0n16

Galera consegui. A solução foi setar o IP de transporte não em LDP Settings, e sim quando adiciona a interface na MPLS.

Antes eu fazia assim:



Agora eu faço assim:



Ficou bom. Desculpe o transtorno e obrigado!

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Obrigado,vou tentar implementar.

----------


## len0n16

> Obrigado,vou tentar implementar.


Opa cara blz. Foi em algum curso de Mikrotik em chapecó ano passado? axo que te vi por lá.

Valeu!

----------


## mp3fm

> Entao amigo o MPLS ele é utilizado na nuvem da rede.... ou seja interligando backbones e backhaul.
> 
> Usar até o cliente final, ficaria mais complexo..... a não ser que seja empresarial ou outros.
> 
> Eu estou para começar a montar novamente meu lab de testes, unindo antenas e routers com OSPF, MPLS e VPLS.... usando rockets e APs e outros para teste.
> 
> Estou precisando de tempo para retomar os estudos, pois faz tempo que não exploro o MK.
> 
> O ideal e irem tentando fazer o mesmo e postando os métodos utilizados para irmos discutindo problemas e soluções......pois esse modelo de rede é de alto nivel, se estiver bem feito.
> ...


Fala Gustavinho, precisando de mentes para compartilhar seus raciocínios estou a posto. Também estou precisando criar um cenário parecido com o seu, e pela minha inexperiência não sei por onde começar. Parabéns pelo belo trabalho. Abraços
[email protected]

----------


## Cargnelutti

Já se passaram alguns meses da ultima vez que foi postado alguma coisa neste tópido. Mas enfim efetuei testes com tal configuração, e com wds, e com bridge e station pseudo bridge e não identifiquei diferença alguma na largura de banda.
todas bateram os 98mb, 98mb em virtude dos equipamentos envolvidos serem rb433ah. Gostaria de saber se mais alguem fez tal teste e obteve estes valores.
E olhe que os testes que efetuei foram com Btest e fazendo uns 30 downloas de kernel espalhados ai pela internet... e todos chegaram nos 98mb sem diferenças quando ao cenario.

----------


## Claudineibj

Minha duvida é a seguinte:

Topologia

modem bridge>>>servidor rb 1100 ah firmware 5.16>>>>> distribuidor de sinal wireless rb 433ah firmware 3.0, ajudaria em alguma coisa ativar esse protocolo citado no post entre a 1100 e a 433?

----------


## Gustavinho

> Minha duvida é a seguinte:
> 
> Topologia
> 
> modem bridge>>>servidor rb 1100 ah firmware 5.16>>>>> distribuidor de sinal wireless rb 433ah firmware 3.0, ajudaria em alguma coisa ativar esse protocolo citado no post entre a 1100 e a 433?


Neste caso não amigo, seria em um PTP com outros fatores também.

----------


## godoy

> Já se passaram alguns meses da ultima vez que foi postado alguma coisa neste tópido. Mas enfim efetuei testes com tal configuração, e com wds, e com bridge e station pseudo bridge e não identifiquei diferença alguma na largura de banda.
> todas bateram os 98mb, 98mb em virtude dos equipamentos envolvidos serem rb433ah. Gostaria de saber se mais alguem fez tal teste e obteve estes valores.
> E olhe que os testes que efetuei foram com Btest e fazendo uns 30 downloas de kernel espalhados ai pela internet... e todos chegaram nos 98mb sem diferenças quando ao cenario.


Amigo. Recentemente fiz um Enlace com RB800 + R52Hn. Em teste de banda (Bandwidth teste) obtive 220 Mb agregado podendo escolher a ordem (220/0 ou 110/110 ou 0/220).

Obtive este resultado tanto testando de uma RB para outra como de um servidor para outro passando por elas.

Sem dúvida passei dos 100Mbp/s devido a Ether de 1Gb.
É aí que acredito que esta o "pulo do gato", a Wireless Linka em até 300Mbps, já a sua interface de rede linka apenas em 100Mbp/s, ou seja, a limitação que você alcançou foi a da interface de rede.

Agora em questão do WDS para MPLS/VPLS, acredito que a diferença você não vá sentir em pouca banda e nem em BandWidth testes.

----------


## megabyte

Qual a desvantagem em usar enlace ponto A ap bridge e no ponto B station bridge.
Em teste de laboratório o ping fica bem estável usando o protocolo NV2 .
E se fosse 02 saltos desta forma ?
Alguém já teve essa experiencia ?

----------


## vader

ola pessoal, topico meio esquecido rsrs, mas acho q o assunto é bem atual estou projetando uma rede cabeada usando ospf, criei tuneis eoip nas rbs esta funcionando em bancada de boa mas penso em mudar para vlps, alguem com essa topologia em funcionamento para dá umas dicas? vlw

----------


## fernandopiassu

> - Olá pessoal.
> Com a idéia de explorar novas práticas em cima do RouterOS, fiz alguns testes utilizando o protocolo MPLS com túneis VPLS em um enlace 802.11n com bridge transparente.
> 
> - Então resolvi descrever em forma de tutorial o método utilizado, e contribuir com o fórum para que todos comecem a explorar também.
> 
> - Foram utilizados os cartões R52n em uma RB600 e 433AH.
> 
> Estou postando em PDF por ser mais prático.
> Espero que ajude, sugestões serão bem vindas a todos.
> ...


Pode colocar o arquivo novamente ? 
Não consigo fazer o download...

Enviado via 2014819 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fhayashi

Salve moçada.

Dei uma lida a respeito mas nunca usei MPLS. Se entendi, ele faz uma bridge encapsulada num tunnel IP. É Isso?

----------


## Umesh

olá pessoal, talvez este video possa ajudar na compreensão:

----------

